# Jobs you hate when detailing?



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Interior windows for me, especially the rear n my mx5 as you can't reach it by opening the boot. Reaching over to get to the windscreen is a right pita and ensuring you don't spray everywhere else in the process. Obviously I could spray onto the cloth but for some reason don't like that either. I don't mind door interior windows but I guess they are easy.

Hoovering is another least favourite as the pipe gets everywhere (. Have an upright Hoover) 

So what's yours?

One of my favourite jobs is claying and I also enjoy cleaning scruffy alloys as you can see such a big difference.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

getting all the gear out and putting it away pita


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

anything interior related i hate doing tbh, although seeing is its where i spend most of time i should learn to love it and do it more often

oh and packing up after a clean can never be arsed to do that


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The idiots that come along with all the same stupid comments and questions every time.
Like the guy that said on monday " huh your here every week washing that dont know why you bother it only gets dirty again" 
This week i snapped and told him " your **** gets dirty everytime you have a sh1t but you wipe that everytime". Didnt see him again for some reason.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

None dude, Clean car everywhere is what I like......................:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't get me wrong buddy, I do love a clean car, especially am interior where you sit n every daybut I do agree interior is another bane of my life but I don't mind so much as general there's only me using the car so I look after it. Anyone who knows me wouldn't dare mess the car up as they know I like to keep it clean. I died when I had to ferry around the other halves little brother and sister a while back.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh yeah forgot about backing up. Happy to get it out! Ooo errr


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Guitarjohn
Haven't you got a boot then???? Best place to ferry kids about


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> Oh yeah forgot about backing up. Happy to get it out! Ooo errr


well......where do we go from there :lol: same dont get me wrong about the interior, i like to keep it clean but dont do it as often as i should, currently about once a month but doesnt mean i like doing it, especially the winscreen, my god what a pain


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Hate doing the inside windscreen of my C4 GP, its a beast of a window


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hoovering down the side of the Recaros, drives me insane but can't let any dirt build up down there!


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

As others have said the interior glass is a nightmare. Windscreen has such a steep angle that the bottom of it is so difficult to get to and the inside of the engine compartment glass is a right PITA.

However the job I hate most is the exhaust tips. Audi in their infinate wisdom decide to make the gap between the exhaust and the bodywork less than a cm so you can't get to them


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Cleaning my current alloy wheels (Citroen Resolfen 17inch) - absolute PITA due to all the nooks and crannies.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Getting behind the seats in a sprinter can be a challenge.
Remembering where all the cubby holes are on various motors can test the grey matter too especially renaults they are master ( and barstewards) at camoflage and hiding them away as anyone with a jellymould (oops sorry scenic) knows.
Getting under the seats of a smart gokart is fun bloody hand shredders


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Guitarjohn
> Haven't you got a boot then???? Best place to ferry kids about


Allen, I have a boot. I was just going to write the reasons why I can't open my boot to get to the rear window being a convertiable and all and I have just cottoned on to what you are saying lol

...it's been a long week.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Tyre dressings for me...I get lagged in it haha


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Wheels! Very rewarding, but I just dont like doing them very much.


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jon, why don't you unzip the rear window to clean it? Is it plastic or glass? Mk1, 2 or 3?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

cooter k said:


> Hate doing the inside windscreen of my C4 GP, its a beast of a window


Me too, hate doing the inside of front or rear screens.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Paint correction on tailgate :buffer: :wall:


----------



## craig92 (Jan 12, 2013)

I hate doing my roof haha. I struggle to get the middle bit properly


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Interiors. Hate them, especially stained seats, rear windows on saloon cars and vacuuming sand like bits from Ford interior carpets.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Another vote for Vacuuming, just been and bought another machine in the hope it'll make a difference  don't mind interior or inside glass just sucking dust and dog hairs out of the carpets!!


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

I HATE hoovering carpets. Still trying to find the most effective way of removing fine bits of dirt that always seem to remain after hoovering.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Interior windows - definite!!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

OllieNeedham said:


> I HATE hoovering carpets. Still trying to find the most effective way of removing fine bits of dirt that always seem to remain after hoovering.


+1 to that always see piks of mint interior and can never get mine the same


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Certainly interiors for me. I hate them! With my friend cars that I do, I tell them no interiors!  

For polishing it's always the roof. It just seems awkward to get to it properly.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Doc943 said:


> Interior windows - definite!!


+1
hate doing the windows inner side.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ludacris320 said:


> Jon, why don't you unzip the rear window to clean it? Is it plastic or glass? Mk1, 2 or 3?


I have a mk3 with glass window in mate, doesn't unzip. The mk1 I had previous also had a glass window in from a mk2 as it was a mohair roof. S that wouldn't unzip either.

I wouldn't do a big job on a car and not do the interior though. Would make it feel unfinished. I don't mind doing the dash etc, quite enjoy it just the hoovering and windows. Although I have to admit,I normally palm those jobs off on my other half. I have to watch her though as she does rush at times.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Another one for windows here, I just can't seem too get them right.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I see "Roof's" being mentioned once or twice here, I'm a "lofty" 5ft6ins,  and the way I get around "the bit in the middle of the roof" is by standing on a "Caravan" step, the type you stick in the van by the door as your packing it away,  small, stable, and cheap second hand, or if you've got a caravan nick that one!! just to make sure I don't "bonk" the lower paintwork with it, I've wrapped sponge around the legs of it


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

When it gets dark to eairly and trying to pack away


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Elliot_C said:


> When it gets dark to eairly and trying to pack away


:lol: yeah!! it's a bugger when it "all of a sudden" gets dark!! :lol:


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

The bit i don't like is clearing up the white residue left from the SRP! 

That and totally agree with the reaching at the awkward angles to clean inside front and rear screens


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Interior windows for me...They look ok till you turn that corner and the sun shines on them..


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

The hoovering, I do leave that to the wife on her car, but unfortunately I have to do my own. 


NOT sent from my PC/Laptop.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Claying the car it's a horrible job and also putting on a wax or sealant  takes ages and being a white car you can't say nothing


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I enjoy every aspect of detailing, i love all the fiddly bits, the waxing, the polishing, the interior.

BUT i absolutly hate cleaning glass. always have, and always will HAHA


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

The wheels! I find them such a pain


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Windscreen inside just hate doing it outside no problem !!
Oh and washing and drying all the cloths after !!!


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Interior rear window and packing everything away


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Alloys - don't mind cleaning sealed ones, just the really heavily contaminated ones.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Agreed dmh, my civic type r has some damn awkward shaped spokes etc, got the tools for the job but either way every slot and crevice has to be agitated lol


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

+1 for interior windows, especially the rear screen on the Z4.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Z4-35i said:


> +1 for interior windows, especially the rear screen on the Z4.


A friend recently bought a new Z4 and it has a dealer sticker in the rear window which he wants removed but can't get too, is being professionally detailed in the next few months by a well known company on here who will be tasked with the job


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder guys, forgot I had to clean the interior rear window.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Drying


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Has to be cleaning the wheels/tires/arches and I suppose dressing them too. My knees really aren't the best and I hate getting splashed with brake dust. 

That would be followed by getting the gear out and put away again and finally cleaning the windscreen and rear screen.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I hate cleaning my alloys (knowing they will get dirty in 10 mins again)

but I really hate cleaning around the door/boot hinges!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fabric wheelarch liners are one of my bugbears.

Also interior glass on some cars, most are fine it's just the one or two where it's impossible to get to the bit which is in effect below dashboard level:wall: Anyone who's seen a Ferrari 430 screen will understand


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Doing the wheel arches. It's the only time I notice them rusting.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not particularly keen on doing the interior. Getting down the sides of the seats is a pain. I always wonder where all the crap comes from down there....


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Backs of the alloys :wall:

Always skinning my knuckles, but it just HAS to be done.

My pet OCD is the back of my wheels I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Windows. Windows. Windows.
Although I'm going to try a couple of new products and specific clothes that shouldn't streak in the same way.
Second place is cleaning everything out afterwards. Especially at the moment as it's normally freezing when I finish and all I want to do is get the cold/damp clothes off.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a spot of window trouble and tried all sorts. Ended up finding AG fast glass the easiest to apply and remove streak free. I have a window towel with long pile on one side and a short one on the other. Seems to do the trick. Tried newspaper and various products.


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> I had a spot of window trouble and tried all sorts. Ended up finding AG fast glass the easiest to apply and remove streak free. I have a window towel with long pile on one side and a short one on the other. Seems to do the trick. Tried newspaper and various products.


Will try that too.
Towel-wise is it short-pile on, long-pile off?


----------

